# Looking For a Female GSD



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm looking for another german shepherd puppy. 
We have 10 acres, a lake near the house(just a few miles away) and we want another puppy. 
The only thing is..
we don't know the real difference between a good breeder vs. a bad breeder from just the online sites.  I just want to know what to look for in a breeder from an online site, and if you could recommend a few. Or if you could give me a link that had German Shepherd breeders in kentucky/tennessee. (We bought Kamahi from a breeder who was suggested to us by the realtor that sold us this house about 5-6 months ago.)
I'd be very appreciative. 
I'm really looking for the European lines, but most sites don't even post the prices.  (Not that price matters much, but I don't really want to go over $1,000.)
And I don't like the look of the GSDs with the really sloped backs. But those are the ones on most of the sites I've seen... 
:help:
I'm hoping to find a plush coat female, that isn't TOO small. 
Thanks in advance for the help. 

p.s. Also, we're looking to buy a puppy hopefully sometime between now and June.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

You have alot, alot of shelters and rescues in your land, have you thought about going with a rescue? That way the temperament and health would already be a given and you would possibly be saving a life!


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Might you be interested in her, and if so, talking more? She is still looking for a home...

She's about 30 - 45 minutes south of Indianapolis, IN

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ed-female-czech-german-near-indianapolis.html


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

Well I'm really looking for a puppy.
I DO support shelters and rescues, I've been adopting from them for years. (cats, dogs, horses,etc.)
But now I'm more interested in a pure-bred puppy, one that I'll know for sure I'm getting a healthy dog(one tested for hip dysplasia, because in the past, all my large breeds have had hip dysplasia )
So this time I'm going to try a breeder. 
I just have no clue where to find a good one. 
:help:


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

Rerun said:


> Might you be interested in her, and if so, talking more? She is still looking for a home...
> 
> She's about 30 - 45 minutes south of Indianapolis, IN
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ed-female-czech-german-near-indianapolis.html


She sounds like a great dog, just not what I'm looking for at the moment.. I'm sure she'll make a great dog for the right family though.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

You need to narrow down what lines you like, what you'll be doing with the pup and then follow thru with researching the breeders of your interests. 
Shipping a pup is always an option if you trust the breeder. Usually most great breeders will match the pup to you, so getting to "pick one out" isn't a big deal. Better to let the breeder do it, as they know the pups best.
This article is what to look for in a good breeder.


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> You need to narrow down what lines you like, what you'll be doing with the pup and then follow thru with researching the breeders of your interests.
> Shipping a pup is always an option if you trust the breeder. Usually most great breeders will match the pup to you, so getting to "pick one out" isn't a big deal. Better to let the breeder do it, as they know the pups best.
> This article is what to look for in a good breeder.


Yeah, and I don't really prefer the Czech/German lines.
I prefer the European long coats or plush coats. 
And I'm looking for a Personal protection/agility/companion dog. Maybe even to work in therapy.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Kamahi said:


> But now I'm more interested in a pure-bred puppy, one that I'll know for sure I'm getting a healthy dog(one tested for hip dysplasia, because in the past, all my large breeds have had hip dysplasia )
> So this time I'm going to try a breeder.
> :help:


There is no way of knowing or testing a puppy for hip displasia. The parents can be tested, and certified free of displasia, but that is no guarantee that none of the pups produced won't have it. A good breeder will do all the necessary tests and OFA the parents, and research the lines, and see what the incidence of displasia is in other dogs from the same lines, and make an educated choice on breeding, but they do not have crystal balls to predict the future. 

Preliminary X-rays can be done on pups as young as six months old to a year and see how the hips and elbows are developing, but the whole picture on the hip health won't be set until the dog is older. The dog needs to be at least two years old for OFA certification

The best way to guarantee a displasia-free dog, is to adopt an older one that has had x-rays done.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Kamahi, sent you a pm.
let me know if you received it.


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> Kamahi, sent you a pm.
> let me know if you received it.


Yeah, I got it.  And thanks, very helpful!!


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

Castlemaid said:


> There is no way of knowing or testing a puppy for hip displasia. The parents can be tested, and certified free of displasia, but that is no guarantee that none of the pups produced won't have it. A good breeder will do all the necessary tests and OFA the parents, and research the lines, and see what the incidence of displasia is in other dogs from the same lines, and make an educated choice on breeding, but they do not have crystal balls to predict the future.
> 
> Preliminary X-rays can be done on pups as young as six months old to a year and see how the hips and elbows are developing, but the whole picture on the hip health won't be set until the dog is older. The dog needs to be at least two years old for OFA certification
> 
> The best way to guarantee a displasia-free dog, is to adopt an older one that has had x-rays done.


Thanks, I didn't know that.  Although I would still rather adopt a puppy than an adult, one that could grow up with my other GSD, Kamahi. 
I also prefer training puppies, I've found them to be much easier to train.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Personal protection trained dogs are unlikely to be considered for therapy work. If that's what you mean - GSD's are naturally protective, but if you plan on actually working with the dog as a PP, the liability it carries will rule it out. Just an FYI.....

As far as guaranteeing against hip dysplasia, you can't - parents with excellent hips can still produce dysplastic pups. You need to look at the pedigree for generations back to get an idea of what the chances are........there is a growing consensus too, that what you feed can affect the outcome - keeping the rate of growth slow and the puppy lean is the way to go. I feed raw, but an all life stages kibble (rather than puppy food) will help to meet that goal. 
________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Kamahi said:


> I also prefer training puppies, I've found them to be much easier to train.


Wow, I've found it to be just the opposite. They don't seem to have much brain until after at least a year. The reason God made puppies so cute is so we wouldn't kill them when they eat the couch/pee on the floor for the 5th time/ puncture the kids hands.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

How old is the current puppy you have? Most of the best breeders won't sell you another puppy until there's a fairly large age split cause they know:

http://www.uvhs.org/behavioral_docs/double_trouble.pdf

Raising 2 pups at one time in a Family Setting

The reason the good breeders sometimes hide the cost of their puppies is because their main goal isn't about the cash, but to match their puppy with the best owner (using their knowledge/background/experience).


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Kamahi said:


> Yeah, and I don't really prefer the Czech/German lines.
> I prefer the European long coats or plush coats.
> And I'm looking for a Personal protection/agility/companion dog. Maybe even to work in therapy.


 So you don't really know what lines you prefer. 'Czech/German' lines can have long coats and plush coats, work in therapy, agility, they are the best in PP and sports. Oh, and they are as 'European' as can be. You can't look for an American showline because they are not 'European'. What kind of line from Europe besides German and Czech you are looking for then? Eastern European (Russia)?


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

Anja1Blue said:


> Personal protection trained dogs are unlikely to be considered for therapy work. If that's what you mean - GSD's are naturally protective, but if you plan on actually working with the dog as a PP, the liability it carries will rule it out. Just an FYI.....


Ahh, thank you, I wasn't sure.


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

Emoore said:


> Wow, I've found it to be just the opposite. They don't seem to have much brain until after at least a year. The reason God made puppies so cute is so we wouldn't kill them when they eat the couch/pee on the floor for the 5th time/ puncture the kids hands.


Lol.
Nah, I've always preferred the puppies when I train. 
To each their own, I guess. 
(And I've owned large breed dogs for 15 years. )
So I know how it goes with large puppies. 
I've also found german shepherd puppies to be MUCH easier to train than some other breeds.


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> How old is the current puppy you have? Most of the best breeders won't sell you another puppy until there's a fairly large age split cause they know:


Kamahi's 6 months, almost 7 months.


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

GSD07 said:


> So you don't really know what lines you prefer. 'Czech/German' lines can have long coats and plush coats, work in therapy, agility, they are the best in PP and sports. Oh, and they are as 'European' as can be. You can't look for an American showline because they are not 'European'. What kind of line from Europe besides German and Czech you are looking for then? Eastern European (Russia)?


Ohhh, I'm looking for West German lines. Plush or long coat.


----------



## rome_lucyGSD (Mar 6, 2010)

*germ. shep pup*

Just wanted to say that rescues and shelters do get puppies. thats where i got my lucy from (she was 12 wks when i got her).

you just have to search around and act fast.

and since your looking for a puppy around your area, i would highly suggest you look at your shelters. your southern area has a large population of kill shelters, you could be saving a dog's life.

my lucy was rescued, by whitepaws german shepherd rescue, from a kill shelter in tennessee when she was 5 wks old and she had only a week to live.

so just search around and im sure you'll find what your looking for.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

onyx'girl said:


> You have alot, alot of shelters and rescues in your land, have you thought about going with a rescue?


 It seems like OP is actually preparing to contribute some puppies to the shelters and rescues, not adopting from them.

ETA While I was typing my reply the OP managed to delete the post I responded to where he mentioned that he didn't want to adopt from rescues because they spay their bitches, and he needs an intact female dog to breed his beautiful current puppy. I just want others to understand my reply.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Oh, boy, another one needing some educating! Yikes.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Rescues do have puppies." Puppy" means the dog is between 1 day old and 2 years old and LOTS of rescues have PUPPIES. So you CAN find a rescue near you that has a puppy. That is why I am going to get a rescue in July/August. Because I want a female GSD between 8 months and 2 years old. You can save a life instead of buying from a breeder. It will make you feel better, like you made a difference and chances are that that rescue dog will love you unconditionally, so whats the problem? Also I dont think it is a good idea to get a puppy right now when your puppy is only 6 months old, but that is just what I think. This message is not meant to be rude so please dont think that I am, I am just trying to help you : )


----------



## rome_lucyGSD (Mar 6, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> Rescues do have puppies." Puppy" means the dog is between 1 day old and 2 years old and LOTS of rescues have PUPPIES. So you CAN find a rescue near you that has a puppy. That is why I am going to get a rescue in July/August. Because I want a female GSD between 8 months and 2 years old. You can save a life instead of buying from a breeder. It will make you feel better, like you made a difference and chances are that that rescue dog will love you unconditionally, so whats the problem? Also I dont think it is a good idea to get a puppy right now when your puppy is only 6 months old, but that is just what I think. This message is not meant to be rude so please dont think that I am, I am just trying to help you : )


 
You should really check out the Whitepaws GSD Rescue. about a month ago, they just took in a Momma and her litter of 15 pups...they might be a little younger than what your looking for...but it doesn't hurt to look.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Sometimes people don't get approved to adopt from rescues, so they go with breeders who don't ask too many questions....


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

GSD07 said:


> It seems like OP is actually preparing to contribute some puppies to the shelters and rescues, not adopting from them.
> 
> ETA While I was typing my reply the OP managed to delete the post I responded to where he mentioned that he didn't want to adopt from rescues because they spay their bitches, and he needs an intact female dog to breed his beautiful current puppy. I just want others to understand my reply.


I'm a girl...
And I've actually been studying breeding for 7-8 years. I'm finally at a place where I CAN breed dogs, and a breeder has to start somewhere, right? You aren't born a breeder. But if that's your passion, and if you want to better the breed, why not?
I don't want to contribute to more animals in the shelter, that would be counterproductive.
If the puppies can't find a home, I'm prepared to keep them. (Which most of them probably will find homes, I know a few people who are interested in a GSD puppy, who would make great homes for them, as they have had GSDs in the past and love the breed)
But, I wouldn't breed them anyway, until Kamahi is at least 2-3 years old, and the female around 2-4 years old. 
I'm not going to breed for profit, I only want to better the breed. 
And I feel like I'm being mocked because I want to breed GSDs, and I haven't done it before.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

You aren't being mocked because you want to breed. 
Because you don't really seem to have enough knowledge yet, it is hard to see more pups produced than there are good homes for.
You need to learn a bit more before you begin breeding, you came here asking about breeders...if you were ready to begin a program you would already know lines and which breeders are the ones that have what you are interested in. 
Maybe you could mentor under another breeder to get hands on, what it really takes to whelp and raise puppies.
Of course you have to start somewhere, that would be in the training venues(what your goals for your program are) and getting to know what you really want to produce. 
Get your name out there as you earn titles, then people will ask when you will be breeding your Kamahi, because he is worthy of reproducing.
It doesn't start with just owning a male and female. 
What if you had an oops litter, because you have two intact GSD's?
Has your boy had his hips prelim'd yet? 
Sometimes it is best to use an outside stud or in your case, people will want to use your stud if he is everything and more than they can get from a well-known breeder, that has proven studs with titles and health clearances.


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> Also I dont think it is a good idea to get a puppy right now when your puppy is only 6 months old, but that is just what I think. This message is not meant to be rude so please dont think that I am, I am just trying to help you : )


Yeah, and thanks.  I'm planning on waiting a few months, at least until May or June to bring the puppy home; I'm doing research on a few different breeders. The latest probably being near the end of July. By June, Kamahi will be at least 9-10 months old.


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> You aren't being mocked because you want to breed, it is because you don't really seem to have enough knowledge yet.
> You need to learn a bit more before you begin breeding, you came here asking about breeders...if you were ready to begin a program you would already know lines and which breeders are the ones that have what you are interested in. Maybe you could mentor under another breeder to get hands on, what it really takes to whelp and raise puppies.
> Of course you have to start somewhere, that would be in the training venues(what your goals for your program are) and getting to know what you really want to produce.
> Get your name out there as you earn titles, then people will ask when you will be breeding your Kamahi, because he is worthy of reproducing. It doesn't start with just owning a male and female. What if you had an oops litter, because you have two intact GSD's.
> Sometimes it is best to use an outside stud or in your case, people will want your stud if he is everything and more than they can get from a well-known breeder,


Ahh,  then now probably isn't the best time to get another puppy.  I really like the West German lines, just not the sloping backs. I know(after a bit of research) that that's the kind of GSD I want to breed. But if I need to get titles for Kamahi first, then that's a whole new story. I guess I'll just work on that for now. 

I REALLY don't want to become a BYB. So these tips are real helpful, thanks to everyone.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Just keep reading and researching...maybe you'll find a great breeder by going to the clubs while training. Then that person will take you under their wing so you can learn hands on. Take your time and enjoy your puppy while he is young, they grow too fast!


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> Just keep reading and researching...maybe you'll find a great breeder by going to the clubs while training. Then that person will take you under their wing so you can learn hands on. Take your time and enjoy your puppy while he is young, they grow too fast!


I really appreciate all your help. 
And yes, I agree, they grow like weeds.  
I'll take your advice and wait to get another GSD. I guess I'm just not ready yet.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

What if you end up with 10-12 puppies? You say you have a "few" people who want one - what if you can only find 4 or 5 or even 6 good homes? Are you prepared to keep and care for the parents and a half dozen puppies long term?


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> What if you end up with 10-12 puppies? You say you have a "few" people who want one - what if you can only find 4 or 5 or even 6 good homes? Are you prepared to keep and care for the parents and a half dozen puppies long term?


I'm prepared to do it if I had to. 
This is really good to think about though; I've been planning for anything that could happen, and I would never put a dog in a shelter, or sell a dog to just anyone, I would hate myself for it...
But like I said in my last post, I won't be getting another puppy just yet.
I'm going to wait until Kamahi gets some titles, before even thinking about adopting another GSD.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Kamahi said:


> I'm going to wait until Kamahi gets some titles, before even thinking about adopting another GSD.


Sounds great! 

Isn't Kamahi a LC though? Long coats cannot be shown conformation, they are disqualification in the breed standard. You can prove your dogs breeding quality as a working dog; look into things like agility, obedience, schutzhund etc. 

That's also something to consider for breeding in the future, do you want to be producing out of breed standard puppies? I love LCs, I have one. But there are plenty that show up from the recessive in responsible breeder lines, without people purposefully breeding them. My LC is only 7 months old and I adopted her from a rural shelter in Kentucky. 

If you are going to breed in the future, it would be better to find a standard stock coat puppy because breeding 2 coated will ensure every puppy is coated. This limits their possibilities.


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

Lin said:


> Sounds great!
> 
> Isn't Kamahi a LC though? Long coats cannot be shown conformation, they are disqualification in the breed standard. You can prove your dogs breeding quality as a working dog; look into things like agility, obedience, schutzhund etc.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm planning on training for agility, obedience,(which he'll probably do really good at, because he picks things up sooo fast) and Schutzhund(I'm already starting to train him for Schutzhund with commands like "Drop" and "Action"[where he grabs the stick/frisbee in my hands].  

I really like the Long Coats, so later on when I'm looking for another GSD, I'm going to go with a LC.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

WOW!.....you're posts are very familiar?!....maybe the PDB?


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

I thought LC's can be shown in UKC, and I thought the SV is giving the okay too?? If I'm wrong then I apologize. Can someone clarify this for me?


----------

